
Google Hangouts Browser Chat Down? - educanon
https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status
======
p4lindromica
My Home started acting up around this time

------
noahdesu
It's down for us in Palo Alto.

------
anonacct37
It's down for me too.

